# RIP Bandit, for asm1006



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

I am doing this for Anna as her computer is broken.

Bandit had been poorly for a while and despite all the care and attention Anna lavished upon him. He sadly lost his battle on Tuesday this week.

Bandit was a beautiful Mexican Black King Snake and is sorely missed by Anna and her family.

RIP Bandit


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Aww, RIP Bandit


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I forgot how beautiful he was. I hope Anna can take some comfort from knowing she did all she could for him.

Sweet dreams Bandit

Jo
xxxxxx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry for your loss...

He was a stunning snake


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

im so sorry to hear this anna ...my heart goes out to you ...bandit was a beauty


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i cant even imagine how you feel at the mo 

R.I.P little one eace:


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anna, I know I started this thread for you, but I still want to say that Bandit was a much loved, beautiful boy and that I know how hard to worked to save him. I have said it before but, some things are too precious for this world and Bandit was one of them.

RIP Bandit xx


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

what an absolutely gorgeous snake. sorry for your loss.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

R.I.P. Bandit
eace:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P Bandit *


----------

